# Madison Arm Resort, West Yellowstone



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We're planning a trip to Yellowstone. Has anyone stayed in the Madison Arm Resort on Hebgen Lake? The photos look nice, but have not been able to find any ratings on the CG.

Thanks
Sal


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I've been past it, and it looked ok from the road. Never stayed there, though. It's a couple miles out of town.

Sluggo


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

I too would like to know if anyone has some information to share about he campground, Madison Arm Resort. I have checked out a few reviews and one stated that they had a fire in 2007 and the CG was closed down for a short time. Didn't say how much damage was done or how much forest was lost. Does anyone know more and is it a good place to stay? Thanks!
Coloradoos


----------

